# Any major issues with the Ford Transit 250/350



## tonyc56 (Nov 9, 2008)

I was speaking to a mechanic today and he said that one of the ford transit issue was that the brakes need to be replaced every 15k miles. Has anyone experienced issues with the brakes wearing quickly.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

tonyc56 said:


> I was speaking to a mechanic today and he said that one of the ford transit issue was that the brakes need to be replaced every 15k miles. Has anyone experienced issues with the brakes wearing quickly.


The consensus on https://www.fordtransitusaforum.com/ seems to be that the brakes last a very, very long time. Close to 100k. 

I'm at 27k and mine are almost full thickness.


----------



## dan_s (Jan 30, 2012)

*Finally got a van*

Seemed like I got super busy with work and life and my vehicle search was pushed to the side. Found a great deal on a 2018 Transit 250 HiRoof and signed a purchase order for my new work van on May 27. After weeks of getting the run around from my bank on getting a business auto loan, I decided to go with a smaller bank and got check in hand next day. Go figure.

Meanwhile the last month has been wet (everywhere in the US it seems) and I have had so many sheets of drywall and backer get wet in the old truck, think this van thing will be a game changer. 

Now its time to think about how to design and build shelves. First area will be floor. Are the cargo mats durable. Mine didn't come with one, just the slick floor. I see there is an option for compressed rubber mats, just not sure how it will last with sheet goods getting dragged on top of it. Has anyone used a spray on bedliner for the interior floor in their vans. Just thinking how good my Line X liner weathered. 15 years old and I still to the last day hauled my demo'd material in it, not to many nicks and cuts.

Again thanks to all that gave input at the start of this thread.....months ago.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

I have interlocking foam mats in my van with 3/16" masonite laid over that which I easily replace as needed. It gives me just the right amount of slip to push things in but not slide around when driving.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

I put 3/4" ply on the whole floor and abuse the hell out of it.


----------



## r a s (Mar 30, 2015)

We have the stock rubber pad in the back of ours and it has lasted fine. It gets a skid loaded into it every week or two at a courier’s truck terminal. Once they have it loaded they will push the load in as far as necessary with the forks. We may just be lucky, but we still have no rips in the floor. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

I've always had a factory liner in my Ford vans they've been fine but I'm not sure it's the same quality in my 2019 Transit. I prefer it over something hard and slick when I bought my 2013 E250 they applied armor all or something a drop cloth wouldn't stay put.


----------



## tkrrox1 (Mar 21, 2019)

Just got my eco boost in. Took it straight to the stereo shop to get a rear camera monitor installed and a head unit that lets me do apple play, so I can use all my phone apps while driving. Going to start laying it out this weekend. I’m planning g on building a raised deck and installing slides and a hinged storage system at slide door. In my head it will work great 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## eastcoastjoe (Feb 27, 2019)

Congrats on the van, what did the head unit run ya?


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

First place I went was the tint guy 20 percent on both front windows. Then remote start, replacement speakers, sub, amp, alarm, Drone mobile, Maestro and this head unit

https://www.bestbuy.com/site/alpine-7-android-auto-apple-carplay-built-in-navigation-bluetooth-in-dash-digital-media-receiver-black/5723438.p?skuId=5723438


----------



## tkrrox1 (Mar 21, 2019)

It was 1900 with the mirror monitor and head unit. I did t want navigation since I’ve never used one I like as much as my iPhone apps. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

